# Pumpen müssen im Wechselbetrieb arbeiten



## Johannes Ashur (22 Juli 2009)

Hallo alle Zusammen, 

wir haben 2 Pumpen, welche sich ca. 15m tief im Erdreich befinden. Diese Pumpen versorgen ein 60 Familienhochhaus mit Wasser.Jede Pumpe kann in einer Stunde bis zu ca. 30m³/h Wasser fördern.Wenn ein bestimmter Druck unterschritten wurden ist, dann schaltet der Druckschalter Pumpe 1 und Pumpe 2 gleichzeitig ein. Das würde bedeuten das beide Pumpen in der Lage sind bis zu 60m³ Wasser pro Stunde zu fördern.Vor jeder Pumpe befindet sich jeweile eine Stern-Dreieck Kombination(7,5KW). 
Wir müssen jetzt folgendes Realsieren: 

Sobald der eingestellte Druck von dem Druckschalter unterschritten wird, dann soll nur EINE PUMPE(bsp. zuerst die Pumpe 1) das Wasser fördern. Wird jetzt erneut der Druck unterschritten und der Druckschalter gibt wieder eine Freigabe, so soll dieses mal Pumpe 2 Ihre Arbeit verrichten.Und dann wieder im Wechsel. Also es ist wichtig, dass beide Pumpen im Wechselbetrieb arbeiten. Pumpe1 und dann wieder Pumpe2 und wieder Pumpe 1 usw. 
Normalerweise kann eine Pumpe ohne Probleme das große 60 Familienwohnhaus versorgen. Ich denke mal die Anlage ist redundant aufgebaut. Das wenn die eine Pumpe ausfällt, die andere Pumpe die Arbeit verrichten kann. 

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir irgendeinen tipp geben wie dieses Schaltungstechnisch bzw. mit welchen Gerätschaften es gelöst werden kann. 

Ich Danke euch allen ganz herzlich und bedanke mich für eure Antworten bereits im Voraus. 

Liebe Grüße 

Johannes


----------



## Sven_HH (23 Juli 2009)

back to the roots...

ich würde es mit ner einfachen Schützschaltung machen. 

Falls es aber doch ne Sterung ein soll dann kleinst Steuerung wie z.B. eine logo oder easy.

gruß


----------



## Serviceman (23 Juli 2009)

*Pumpenumschaltung*

Wir haben das schon paar mal gemacht (Trinkwasserversorgung, Abwassertransport usw.)
Wir haben das immer mit einer kleinen SPS gemacht.
Die Umschaltung ist im Prinzip nichts weiteres wie eine Stromstsßschaltung (Pumpe 1 ein bei SSR =1, Pumpe 2 ein bei SSR= 0=).
Muss man natürlich noch zusätzlich mit dem Druckschalter verknüpfen, d. h. Druck zu tief steuert die Umschaltung und gleichzeitig das Einschalten.
Mit mehr als zwei Pumpen kann man das mit einem Schieberegister lösen.

Gruß Joachim


----------



## ch_ristian (30 Juli 2009)

*Pumpenumschaltung*

Die Laufzeiten sind nicht immer konstant. Wir ordnen in so einem fall jedem Antrieb einen Betriebsstundenzähler zu. 
Der Antrieb mit den niedrigsten BS wird dann als erstes eingeschaltet.
Gruß ch


----------

